# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Truke dhe modifikime për Windows XP

## Leonard

Ju Lutem atyre qe dine menyra se si te mund te bejne gjera te ndryshme me windows, please mund te shkruani. Ja po ja filloj une:
Te vesh nje shortcut te hotmailit ne Desktop:

Right-click on your desktop and create a new shortcut. For Windows NT/2000 set the target to: 


%windir%\System32\rundll32.exe
"%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\hmmapi.dll",OpenInboxHandler

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

for Windows 9x/Me set it to: 


rundll32 "C:\Program
Files\Internet Explorer\hmmapi.dll",OpenInboxHandler
Click "Finish" and click the icon to launch Hotmail. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kam shume tricks te tjera, po patet nevoje mund te me pyesni ne forum

Cheers!

----------


## benseven11

;Internet Explorer Tweaks I
;------------------------

;Si te shtosh search keywords(fjale kerkimi) neInternet Explorer
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\MSKB]
@="http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=%s"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\AV]
@="http://www.altavista.com/sites/search/web?q=%s"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\Ggl]
@="http://www.google.com/search?q=%s"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\MSN]
@="http://search.msn.com/results.asp?q=%s"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\FM]
@="http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?file=%s"

Si te ndalosh mbivendosjen e butonave te faqeve ne taskbar
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"AllowWindowReuse"=dword:00000000

;Ky ndryshim lejon te besh shkarkim njekohsisht deri 10 programe  (regjistri ne vlerat default lejon deri 2)
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Internet Settings]
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=dword:0000000a
"MaxConnectionsPerServer"=dword:0000000a

;Si te heqesh WMPWindow media player Right Click Options (Queue-it-up, etc.)
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}] 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}] 
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}]

----------


## benseven11

Si te eleminosh dritaren e merzitshme" Sign up with Passport Wizard "kur perpiqesh te besh  sign in MSN Messenger
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Internet Settings\Passport]
"RegistrationCompleted"=dword:00000001
;-----------------------

;Si te caktivizosh Automatic Restart ne rast in kur te del ekrani blu
i krashit te windowsit( BSOD)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\CrashControl]
"AutoReboot"=dword:00000000

Si tebesh qe kompjuteri te fiket shpejt kur klikon shutdown 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="3000"

;Per te caktivizuar(bere disable) Desktop Cleanup Wizard
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Explorer\Desktop\CleanupWiz]
"NoRun"=dword:00000001

Kjo caktivizon Error Reporting, 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PCHealth\Err  orReporting]
"DoReport"=dword:00000000

 Kjo caktivizon Pamjen e ekranit me fjalen welcome dhe Logon klasik
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"LogonType"=dword:00000000
Caktivizimi Windows Picture and Fax Viewer
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\image\She  llEx\ContextMenuHandlers\ShellImagePreview]

Si te aktivizosh"Simple File Sharing"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Lsa]
"forceguest"=dword:00000000

Si te shpejtosh" Network Browsing by removing Network Scheduled Tasks"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace\{D627  7990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}]

Si te heqesh shigjetat e vockla nga ikonat ne desktop
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile]
"IsShortcut"=-

Caktivizimi i butonit si fllucke e" Windows Tour"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Applets\Tour]
"RunCount"=dword:00000000

;---------------
;Servise
;---------------

Caktivizim i Imapi CD-Burning Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\ImapiService]
"Start"=dword:00000004

Caktivizim i Messenger Service (per te parandaluar reklamat pop-up.Nuk i prish ndonje pune MSN messengerit  ose Windows Messenger)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\Messenger]
"Start"=dword:00000004

Caktivizo "Remote Registry Service"(Servis ne distance i Mikrosoftit per regjistrin)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\RemoteRegistry]
"Start"=dword:00000004

Caktivizim i SSDP Discovery Service (Universal Plug'n'Play)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\SSDPSRV]
"Start"=dword:00000004

Caktivizim i Universal Plug'n'Play Servis
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\upnphost]
"Start"=dword:00000004

Caktivizim i Windows Time Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\W32Time]
"Start"=dword:00000004
Kjo me poshte shton fjalen "Services" neright-click menu te ikona"My Computer" 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\services] 
@=hex(2):53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00  ,73,00,00,00 
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:4000003c 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\services\command] 
@=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00  ,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73, 00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,6d,00  ,63,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00, 65,00,20,00,2f,00,73,00,20,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73  ,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52, 00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00  ,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00, 32,00,5c,00,73,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65  ,00,73,00,2e,00,6d,00,73, 00,63,00,20,00,2f,00,73,00,00,00

Kjo shton fjalen "Open Command Window Here" ne right click menu per folderat 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd]
@="Open Command Window Here"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd\command]
@="cmd.exe /k \"cd %L\""
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\cmd]
@="Open Command Window Here"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\cmd\command]
@="cmd.exe /k \"cd %L\""

Kjo heq "Shared Documents "nga My Computer
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\DelegateF  olders\{59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee}]

Kjo heq Recent dokuments nga menuja e startit dhe dokuments folder
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoRecentDocsMenu"=dword:00000001

Kjo eshte interesante,ben kerkim klasikClassic , full path ne title bar and address bar.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Explorer\CabinetState]
"FullPath"=dword:00000001
"FullPathAddress"=dword:00000001
"Use Search Asst"="no"
"Settings"=hex:0c,00,02,00,1b,01,e7,77,60,00,0  0,00

kjo ben qe ti ndryshosh emrin Recycle bin ikones ne desktop
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=hex:50,01,00,20
"CallForAttributes"=dword:00000000
kjo me poshte eleminon daljen e dritares me mesazhin "Driveri C low in disk space"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001

Kjo ben qe start menuja te hapet ne moment sa te klikosh startin pa vonese
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"MenuShowDelay"="2"

----------


## edspace

Kjo metodë duhet të përdoret me kujdes të madh pasi një gabim i vogël në rregjistër mund të shkaktojë probleme të mëdha në kompjuter dhe asnjë mënyrë për tu kthyer mbrapa pa e formatuar kompjuterin. Duhet të bëni gjithnjë një kopje të rregjistrit para se ta modifikoni. 

Disa prej ndryshimeve që ka përmëndur Benseven mund të bëhen edhe nëpërmjet windowsit në control panel.

----------


## benseven11

Po te shikoni lart  ne ekran te shiriti blu i windowsit
eshte shkruar-Forumi Shqiptar-modifikime regjistri-Internet explorer-
Mund te beni nje ndryshim duke e hequr fjalen internet
explorer dhe te vini nje fjale ose fjali cfare ju pelqen
per kete klikohet 
1-start
2-run
3-shtypet fjala regedit
4-klik ok
5-klikon te shenja e + HKEY_CURRENT_ USER
6-te lista qe hapet klikohet te shenja e +para software
7-te lista poshte software klik te + para Microsoft
8-te lista nen Microsoft klik te +para internet explorer
9-te lista kliko te ikona e verdhe me emrin Main(nuk ka shenje+ perpara)
10-te paneli djathtas shiko te lista diku nga fundi te rreshti
ku thote Window Title
11-ben right klik te fjala window title dhe te menuja zgjidh
     modify
te dritarja e vogel( edit string) qe del te  kolona horizontale
nen Value Data mund te vesh nje fjale cfare te duash
ose fjali ose shprehje qe te pelqen
klikon ok mbyll regjistrin dhe ben restart kompjuterin
Duke bere kete ndryshime i vura fjalen beniseven 11 dhe ja si duket ne ekran pas ndryshimit ne kete fotografi

----------


## Akulli

hmm interesting,
Nice infos benseven ;-)
megjithate nuk jane gjera te panjohura dhe me kryesorja e perseris nuk jane adekuate me i fut ne forum, se sic that edspace nji gabim i vogel dhe mebte vetem opcion:
* C:\> format c:* 
not that nice though huh ;-)
Oni

----------


## kodi403

Leonard,

Nje faqe qe e shfrytezoj kohe pas kohe per modifikime (lexo "tweaks") per Windows XP (Home Edition), eshte: http://www.tweakxp.com/. Ketu ka shume modifikime te dobishme.

Shendet!

----------


## benseven11

Provo Xteq Pro eshte falas mund ti behen compjuterit mbi 1500 modifikime
i lehte per tu perdorur punohet me maus ne nje fytyre programi te ngjashem
me windows explorerin
per gjerat qe nuk ju duken shume te qarta me mire mos beni ndryshim,pasi nje pjese e settings ne program kerkojne shume njohje dhe jane per perdorusit e avancuar,ne cdo klik dhe ndryshim qe i beni me maus kuptoni mire cfare pasojash do kete ne punen dhe rendimentin e kompjuterit
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/fil...id,6906,00.asp
per keshilla te ndryshme ne win xp/2000/me/98 mund te perdoresh
programin wintips
http://www.wintips-inc.com/wintricks.htm

----------


## edspace

Beno, 

E kam perdorur kete program ca kohe me pare dhe kam hasur shume probleme me windowsin. Ky program ben ndryshime ne regjister dhe nuk ka asnje menyre per ti kthyer mbprapsh ndryshimet. Nje nga problemet ishte qe me zhduku ikonen e skedareve JPEG. Te gjitha fotot JPEG me dilnin pa ikona. Nje tjeter gabim ishte kycja e objekteve (faqeve html) qe kisha vene ne desktop (active desktop). Ato shfaqen por nuk mund tu ndryshoj dot pozicionin. 

Nqs do ta perdorni X-Setup Pro, beni mire te ruani nje kopje te regjistrit qe te mund ta ktheni mbrapsh nqs hasni probleme. Programi nuk eshte i keq por ka shume shume modifikime dhe shancet jane qe disa prej tyre nuk do punojne sic duhet.

----------


## qoska

shume nga keto programe perdorin tipse nga gpedit.msc ose .msi nuk e mbaj mend qe te lejon te modifikosh cdo gje ne lidhje me sigurine paraqitjen dhe gjithcka qe duhet me shpjegimin perkates. nqs dini dicka me shume psh si mund te krijojme nje shortcut per te fikur windows-in direkt 
me commanden rundll32 shell32,SHExitWindowsEx 2 por nuk edi pse ne ca versione winodws nuk punon.
ose ndonje dicka te lezetshme si kjo

----------


## qoska

psh une di qe ne regjister ekziston nje fushe per te eliminuar shfaqjen e passwordeve me ylla
dhe po te hiqet karakteri * dhe te lihet bosh atehere shfaqet passwordi, kete menyre shfrytezojne disa programe qe gjejne pass dialupi. Por problemi qendorn qe e kam harruar ate fushe pas nje kohe te gjate perdorimi unixi. I lutem te gjitheve nqs e di ndonjeri te ma kujtoje

----------


## kodi403

goska,

Modifikimi per te cilin e ke fjalen, eshte modifikim qe bene demaskimin e "yjeve" (Asterisk Sign), me c'raste fjalekalimi i ruajtur do te ekspozohet. Ky mofidikim gjendet ne kete adrese: http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/122/, por po te them qe me tani qe ky mofidikim nuk funksionoj ne *Windows XP (Home Edition)* i cili eshte i instaluar ne kompjuterin tim. Me sa duket sistemet operative Windows te cilat kane dale koheve te fundit nuk jane te prekshme (lexo "vulnerable") ndaj ketij modifikimi/prekshmerie.

Ne rast se do te kesh sukses me kete modifikim te lutem trego.

Shendet!

----------


## edspace

Dy programe shume te sakte per modifikime jane Tweak UI dhe Tweak Manager. 
Tweak UI eshte nga vete microsoft prandaj eshte e sigurte qe punon pa probleme. Eshte falas dhe mund ta merrni ketu
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/p.../powertoys.asp

Tweak manager eshte nga winguides, qe gjithashtu eshte nje nga faqet me profesionale ne internet ne lidhje me regjistrin dhe windows. Ata qe kane krijuar programet kane certifikata nga microsoft dhe dine sec bejne. E keqja eshte se ky program eshte me para. Mund te shkarkoni nje version demo tek kjo faqe
http://winguides.com/tweak/

Mqns jemi tek regjistri, programi Registry Mechanic, po ashtu nga winguides, eshte nje nga me te miret per pastrimin dhe mirembajtjen e regjistrit. 
Me pak mundim mund ta gjeni ne internet.

----------


## qoska

ai key nuk eshte ai qe them une pasi ai eshhte string dhe tregon karakterin eperdorur per te mbuluar passwordet dhe ne default eshte "*".
Nejse se nuk kam kohe ta kerkoj ne dokumentat e shtepise se jane bere aq shyuume sa e kam humbur fillin  :buzeqeshje: 
Po gjithsesi do ta gjej dhe do ta postoj ketu qe ta keni gjithsesi

----------


## JACK FOLLA

si te besh hilera me lojen Frecell qe eshte ne XP?
1. Fillo 1 loje te re.
2.Shtyp Ctrl+Shift+F10
3.Do te dali nje dritare me 3 opcione: Abort,Retray,Ignore
4.Zgjidh Abort per te fituar;Retray per te humbur;Ignore pe rte lozur me ndershmeri.

Si ti rrisesh shpejtesine RAM-it ne XP?
Praktikisht do te evitojme qe XP te perdore file-n Swap ne vend te RAM-it.
procedoni *Start->Esegui->regedit *  dhe gjeni celsin *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\Memory Management*tani ne *DisablePagingExecutive*  vini *1* (per default eshte 0),keshtu Xp do te perdore me pare* RAM*  pastaj *swap*,pastaj dimensionin  e *Pagefile (Swap)* e vendosni ne *200*.

----------


## edspace

Modifikimi i fundit për rritjen e shpejtësisë së kompjuterit, është e diskutueshme. Ka shumë postime në internet që thonë se nuk ka ndonjë efekt të madh, dhe biles ka dhe nga ata që kanë pasur probleme duke bërë këtë ndryshim në windows 2000. Në windows XP u rregullua por për mendimin tim nuk ja vlen. 

Për ata që duan ta provojnë, ai modifikim rekomandohet vetëm për kompjuterat që kanë të paktën 512MB memorje. Modifkimi i hedh të gjitha shërbimet e windowsit në memorje dhe nuk i lejon ato të përdorin swap në harddisk.

----------


## pagan

ndersa une e kisha tweak-un dhe e çinstalova, tani perdor nje tjeter qe e lavderojne shume TuneUp, bile e mbajne me te mire. 

sot rastesisht pashe qe ka dale nje version 2005 i Tweak.

----------


## JACK FOLLA

> Modifikimi i fundit për rritjen e shpejtësisë së kompjuterit, është e diskutueshme. Ka shumë postime në internet që thonë se nuk ka ndonjë efekt të madh, dhe biles ka dhe nga ata që kanë pasur probleme duke bërë këtë ndryshim në windows 2000. Në windows XP u rregullua por për mendimin tim nuk ja vlen. 
> 
> Për ata që duan ta provojnë, ai modifikim rekomandohet vetëm për kompjuterat që kanë të paktën 512MB memorje. Modifkimi i hedh të gjitha shërbimet e windowsit në memorje dhe nuk i lejon ato të përdorin swap në harddisk.


Po pra vete fakti qe Sistemi Operativ s'ben hyrje ne nje periferi te ngadalte sic eshte Hard disk por punon ne Ram i cili eshte shume me i shpejte rrit shpejtesine e pc,sidoqofte varet nga sasia e te dhenave qe punohet sepse n.q.s. jane me shume se memoria e RAM.it athere kalohet ne Swap,por e rendesishme eshte qe ne fillim fillojme me RAM-in deri  ne ezauriment.

----------


## Era1

Une nuk  bej pjese tek ekspertet e infomratikes por mendova te shkruaj disa gjera te vogla qe di.

*1- Si te heqim shigjetat e vogla qe jane ne ikonat qe kemi ne ekran (te programeve qe kemi shkarkuar)*

start - > run->shkruaj regedit -> ok

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\IsShortCut <<-- *kujdes lnkfile fillon me  L te vogel dhe jo me I te madhe*  

Kliko dhe fshi *IsShortCut* 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\IsShortCut 
po keshtu kliko dhe fshi *IsShortCut*  

Efekti fillon mbasi kompjuteri rindizet.

*2- Kur kompjuteri vonon te fiket*  .

start - > run->shkruaj regedit -> ok

HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop gjej çelsin  WaitToKillAppTimeout bej dopjo klik mbi te dhe nderro vleren nga 20.000 ne 4.000
Pa dal nga aty shkoni tek :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control  gjej dhe ketu çelsin  WaitToKillAppTimeout  dhe nderro vleren 20.000 ne 4.000

----------


## Era1

*3-Per te pare çfare codec kemi ne kompjuter.*

Start->run -> shkruajme dvdupgrd /detect dhe klikojme OK ne rast se nuk del asgje atehere nuk kemi asnje codec te instaluar.

----------

